
Australian government posts 1,000 requests for citizens' metadata each day - CPAhem
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10-19/authority-creep-has-more-agencies-accessing-your-metadata/10398348
======
BLKNSLVR
This is precisely the issue that was raised by anyone with enough knowledge to
accurately describe metadata prior to the legislation being implemented.

This metadata retention, in combination with the encryption-breaking
legislation being currently put in front of parliament, shows the Australian
government (both sides, given the lack of resistance from the opposition) as
some kind of data-worshipping paranoiacs.

It makes me feel that Australia, due to its steretypical laid-back attitude
and disinterest in politics, is being used as the tip of the spear for other
countries (5-eyes members primarily) to use as precedent for implementing
their own such surveillance states.

References:

George Brandis "explaining" metadata:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbtgULCY5zk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbtgULCY5zk)

Article from 2014 about risk of scope creep for the metadata retention laws:
[https://www.itnews.com.au/news/metadata-laws-open-to-
scope-c...](https://www.itnews.com.au/news/metadata-laws-open-to-scope-creep-
lawyers-398971) (December 2014)

What metadata retention looks like:
[https://www.abc.net.au/technology/articles/2015/02/19/418355...](https://www.abc.net.au/technology/articles/2015/02/19/4183553.htm)

